# These A**holes are killin me



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok so I have a my space and some sexist a**hole wrote me this comment.

You should go back to the strip club where you belong girls dont belong in the tattoo shop.

This is the pic he commented on, it was my B-Day.








This realy made me mad. First of all I've never been a striper in my life. I've been in tattoo shops working since I was 17 so I don't know what that guy was talking about. We're comin up in the world, it's not a man's world anymore. People suck!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

tats + girls = sexy

so don't worry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol. I love it when people say that.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Ilove your tattoos. Would like to see close ups.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Ok so I have a my space and some sexist a**hole wrote me this comment.
> 
> You should go back to the strip club where you belong girls dont belong in the tattoo shop.
> 
> ...


haters every where we go ya know what im saying and i love the sleeve you got both done?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> haters every where we go ya know what im saying and i love the sleeve you got both done?


Not yet I still have to get this one finished. I have about 5 hours to go, once that ones done I'll probly do some more on the other arm. I get so caught up doing other people's tats I don't have much time to get any. I'll get some more close ups so you cam see it better.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Not yet I still have to get this one finished. I have about 5 hours to go, once that ones done I'll probly do some more on the other arm. I get so caught up doing other people's tats I don't have much time to get any. I'll get some more close ups so you cam see it better.


oh thats wats up can you do portraits???


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> oh thats wats up can you do portraits???


I've done a few but I specialize in color work, stuff with no black outlines. I do love doing a good color portrait or pin up.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I've done a few but I specialize in color work, stuff with no black outlines. I do love doing a good color portrait or pin up.


oh really do you think you could do a portrait of king if i come to you????


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> oh really do you think you could do a portrait of king if i come to you????


totaly I love puppy portraits I did one for my mom.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> totaly I love puppy portraits I did one for my mom.


that would be whats up!!!
but could i send u a pic so u can see wat you can do????
i would draw it cuz im a artist myself but i would rather have someone like you do it like you said u have been doing since u was 17.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> that would be whats up!!!
> but could i send u a pic so u can see wat you can do????
> i would draw it cuz im a artist myself but i would rather have someone like you do it like you said u have been doing since u was 17.


totaly send me a pic and I'll draw it out and then send it back to you so if you want to change it up we can do that. It's really important that you are completly satisfied with the design before we start, this will be on you for the rest of you life so we have to make sure it's going to be perfict. I'll draw it out a million times if I have to, so don't be afraid to be picky.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> totaly send me a pic and I'll draw it out and then send it back to you so if you want to change it up we can do that. It's really important that you are completly satisfied with the design before we start, this will be on you for the rest of you life so we have to make sure it's going to be perfict. I'll draw it out a million times if I have to, so don't be afraid to be picky.


alright to your email or what? and thanks!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You can post pics here if thats easier.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

i would like the head of him and his name 








or this one but rather have te first one done


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats bullcrap kick his bum!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Not yet I still have to get this one finished. I have about 5 hours to go, once that ones done I'll probly do some more on the other arm. I get so caught up doing other people's tats I don't have much time to get any. I'll get some more close ups so you cam see it better.


It is very well thought out and has great flow. There is a definate focal point. You can tell exactly what the tattoo is from a distance. Great sleeve.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

You mean you do tattoos? You don't spend all your time in the kitchen or around the house cooking and cleaning?? :hammer: 

Don't let that waste of air get to you, or he wins in his mind. People have to survive, and by all means necessary. Just because they don't like you or what you do doesn't mean it's not right, or it's not the path you should follow. Brushing this sort of criticism off takes a big person, and it shows that both men and women, from all walks of life are individuals who want to express themselves, and in many forms. Sorry it made you mad and that there are closed minded people, but I am sure he is not the only person who feels this way. The fact that people have no shame in saying things like that really aggravates me, but it's reality. Just like owning the breed you own, you have to have tough skin in order to be content regardless of what your peers think.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's the stupidest comment I've ever heard of. Don't let the moron get to you.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

People suck but I won't let it stop me.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

hey did you get the picz?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> hey did you get the picz?


The first one will make the best portrait, I'll start drawing it up today.
Great pics by the way.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

ok thank you very much where do you work so i can save up and get over there to get the ink in my skin?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> ok thank you very much where do you work so i can save up and get over there to get the ink in my skin?


Red Bluff, California


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

oh aight but what shop??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kinglocz said:


> oh aight but what shop??


Unfortunatly we just had to close our shop. Our town is to small and to small minded to have a tattoo shop here. We converted our garage at our house into our tattoo studio until we move. I do have all professional machines and set ups. And we do own all the hospital grade sterilizing equipment like autoclaves and ultra sonic cleaners. I also garuntee my work so if you have any loss of color or any thing while your healing I will do touch ups for free. Not many people have problems healing but crap happens.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

thick skin....thick skin.... thick skin....


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy...what is wrong with cooking and cleaning around the house!?!?!? If I didn't do that I couldn't make cool stuff for the dogs right!?

Nice tattoos and good luck working with getting a new shop opened up!

- Sara


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chaos4ever said:


> Ilove your tattoos. Would like to see close ups.


Sorry for the bad pic if your wondering what it is its one solid piece it starts at my wrist and it goes from the bottom of the ocean up out of the water into a sunset and up into outer space. I still have a bout 5-8 hours to go were going to try to finish up the rest in one day, but it gets hard after 5 hours. My record was 8 and a half hours and I got sick and almost puked. Any thing longer and your body tells you its time to stop.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tablerock said:


> StaffyDaddy...what is wrong with cooking and cleaning around the house!?!?!? If I didn't do that I couldn't make cool stuff for the dogs right!?
> 
> Nice tattoos and good luck working with getting a new shop opened up!
> 
> - Sara


LOL i hope you know i was being sarcastic.. lol

nothing is wrong with cooking and cleaning, i dont do the cleaning but i help pick up and i cook most of the time..

this guy from the op is stuck in the fifties! he's been watching too much LA Confidential!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> LOL i hope you know i was being sarcastic.. lol
> 
> nothing is wrong with cooking and cleaning, i dont do the cleaning but i help pick up and i cook most of the time..
> 
> this guy from the op is stuck in the fifties! he's been watching too much LA Confidential!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

argh i hate sexist ppl! and why the hell cant a female be in a tatto shop!? i told a friend i wanted a motorcycle...and he kinda shocked me by saying "wouldnt you fit in more if you went and got yourself a cute little dress and some high heels!? thats more of a girly style ya think?" my reply...well my style is to not fit in... i know corny reply but what ev. i dig the tattoos. they look pretty awsome. i bet that guy was sitten back chuggen a 40 yellen at his wife to fetch him his grilled cheese and shot gun.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> argh i hate sexist ppl! and why the hell cant a female be in a tatto shop!? i told a friend i wanted a motorcycle...and he kinda shocked me by saying "wouldnt you fit in more if you went and got yourself a cute little dress and some high heels!? thats more of a girly style ya think?" my reply...well my style is to not fit in... i know corny reply but what ev. i dig the tattoos. they look pretty awsome. i bet that guy was sitten back chuggen a 40 yellen at his wife to fetch him his grilled cheese and shot gun.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
That's funny my mom and my uncle both owned Harleys when I was a kid so I grew up on bikes, and no bikes aren't just for guys. I think their mad cause were blowing them away. Have you ever watched Miami Ink, Kat can blow the doors off all the dudes in the shop. None of those guys can do portraits like her. Need I say more.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

a womans place is in the kitchen barefoot and pregnant!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> a womans place is in the kitchen barefoot and pregnant!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
If I could only send a slap through the mail


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy...of course I figured you were joking....just had to play along.

Girls are best for detail tattoos and boys are best left for well, you know, those black outlined things!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

People are just stupid. He was probably some 17 yr old kid just trying to ruin your day. Don't give him the satisfaction.


----------

